# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Zümi, self-driving car kit, Robolink, Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robolink, Inc.

"Zumi: Driving into The World of AI" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Zümi Kickstarter

Published on Jan 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Zumi features

Published on Jan 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How does Zumi recognize landmark pictures?

Oct 30, 2019

----------

